# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne > Forum reumatologiczne >  Bóle barków

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Od ponad pół roku odczuwam ból w obu barkach. Pojawia się przy nagłym, nieprzemyślanym ruchu, np. sięganiu czegoś z półki lub gwałtownym odchyleniu ręki w tył. Jest to ból przypominający skurcz, rwący, promieniujący do łopatki i bardzo bolesny nawet kilka godzin później. Jaka może być przyczyna takich bóli i co może pomóc?

----------


## Centrum Kompresjoterapii

W przypadku zespołu bolesnego barku weź pod uwagę zabiegi ultradźwiękami. Polegają one na wywołaniu w tkankach, określonych reakcji cieplnych, mechanicznych i fizykochemicznych, przez falę ultradźwiękową. Zabiegi te działają przeciwbólowo, zmniejszają napięcie mięśni, rozszerzają naczynia krwionośne i hamują procesy zapalne.

----------

